# Iiyama Pro Lite E2607WS-B1



## EEH67 (14. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Monitor ? 
*Iiyama Pro Lite E2607WS-B1*


----------



## leorphee (16. November 2008)

schaust du hier --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/26770-lg-flatron-l227wt-vs-iiyama-prolite-e2201w-b2-e2207ws-b1.html


----------

